# Serenader guitars



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My father owned a music store in downtown Kitchener in the early 1940's. I have a pic of it and it looks like they sold a brand of guitars called "Serenader". Anyone heard of these?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

They were made by ther Regal family of guitars, I have a link to one from the Martin form site. http://theunofficialmartinguitarforum.yuku.com/topic/92500
Haven't seen one for some time they don't come up very often.ship


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one cool photo. Really like the display and the spoked wheels on the car in the lower left. A simpler time.


GuitarT said:


> My father owned a music store in downtown Kitchener in the early 1940's. I have a pic of it and it looks like they sold a brand of guitars called "Serenader". Anyone heard of these?


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

A quick Google search revealed that Serenader was a brand from B&J New 
York (Buegeleisen and Jacobson) distributors who started business around 1897 in 
New York city.

Both Kay and Harmony are known to have made guitars for 
B&J. B&J also imported instruments from overseas 
like "España" branded classical guitars which were made by Hagström. 

What is unclear at this point is whether Serenader was a B&J 
brand name made for them or if it was one of the dozens of 
companies whose instruments they distributed.

Like Dyer & Son of Chicago who had the Larson Bros. build 
guitars under the Dyer name but also distributed Larson Bros. guitars.


----------

